# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Currently on GZCLP, anyone here run jacked n tan after?

## Elgordo

Currently running GZCLP for the second time. Might have 1-2 more left in me. Really liking it and am wanting to run his jacked n tan program after. Anyone have any experience with it? Does it suck as much as those high rep deads and squats or accessory lifts to 15-25 reps that are in GZCLP?

----------

